# Certainteed Announces Industry-First Photovoltaic Training for Roofing Contractors



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

*Certainteed Announces Industry-First Photovoltaic Training for Roofing Contractors*

09/01/2010*VALLEY FORGE, PA -- *As the first asphalt shingle manufacturer to bring photovoltaic technology to asphalt roofing contractors, CertainTeed Corporation is making bold moves that will increase the use of solar energy. In conjunction with the launch of its EnerGen™ photovoltaic roofing system, the company has established a new services group and robust training program that will assist roofing contractors to transition into the solar roofing market. 

"As the first asphalt shingle manufacturer to bring photovoltaic technology to traditional roofing contractors, CertainTeed Corporation is taking a leadership role in meeting the growing demand for solar energy," says Bob Gardiner, vice president of marketing for CertainTeed Roofing. "We are equipping our network of roofing contractors with the skills needed to be successful in the solar market, which will ultimately make photovoltaic technology more accessible to homeowners."

Offered in pre-engineered kits containing all components necessary for installation, EnerGen features thin-film UNI-SOLAR® laminates which integrates with traditional asphalt roofing shingles. The system's lightweight design requires no rooftop penetrations, making it easier for contractors to install while maintaining roof deck integrity. The laminates lie flush with the remainder of the traditional roofing shingles, providing a streamlined, visually appealing appearance. Its flexible design allows it to be customized to meet a home's specific energy needs and environmental conditions. 

The EnerGen system is backed by thorough installation and marketing training, with on-going support provided through the newly established solar services group. More than 100 roofing contractors throughout Arizona, California and Hawaii have participated in the training program. 

"Photovoltaic products, such as the EnerGen roofing system, are a key ingredient to efficient, sustainable homes and buildings," adds Mark Stancroff, general manager of CertainTeed Solar. "Looking ahead, CertainTeed will continue to fuel this growth through cutting-edge design and research that will expand our PV product offering."

In addition to EnerGen, many of CertainTeed's roofing shingles may qualify for credits through the Leadership in Energy and Environmental Design (LEED), ENERGY STAR® and the National Association of Home Builders' Green Building Program as well as eligible rebates through local utility companies in select areas and federal tax credits through the American Recovery and Reinvestment Act of 2009.

For the past two years, CertainTeed has been recognized as the ENERGY STAR Partner of the Year for Energy Management by the U.S. Environmental Protection Agency. This prestigious award recognizes CertainTeed for its accomplishments and leadership in reducing greenhouse gas emissions through energy efficiency at its facilities.


----------



## cavesrus (Jan 19, 2010)

Cool will call rep on it asap ty grumpy


----------

